# Twited Pair Kabel zu Flachbandkabel machen?



## Kommandertommie (22. August 2005)

*Twisted Pair Kabel zu Flachbandkabel machen?*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe ein Problem beim Verlegen eines 100 MBit Twisted Pair Kabels.
Es muss eine Lösung gefunden werden, das Kabel durchs Fenster nach draußen zu führen.
Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es möglich die 8 Adern eines CAT 5 Kabels für eine Strecke von ca. 10 cm auf ein IDE Flachbandkabel (Festplattenanschluss) zu legen?
Dann könnte ich das Kabel am Fensterrahmen nach außen legen, ähnlich wie es das ganze schon für Antennenkabel gibt.
Ich vermute, dass das Problem lediglich die Abschirmung sein könnte.
Funktioniert die Datenübertragung auch dann noch wenn auf diesen 10 cm die Adernpaare mal nicht verdrillt sind?
Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das möglich, und funktioniert das dann auch?


Notfalllösung wäre, mit einem 6er Bohrer den Fensterrahmen anzubohren, was meinen Vermieter allerdings nicht so sehr freuen würde ;-)
vielen Dank schon mal für eure Meinungen

mfg
Kommandertommie


----------



## turboprinz (22. August 2005)

HiHo,
also möglich ist alles! Früher gab es auch noch kein TP und keine Schirmung, doch Netzwerke haben trotzdem gefunzt. Also in der Theorie währe es möglich. Was willst du denn damit machen wenn die Daten draußen sind? Fallen die dann runter oder was*G*? Die Datenübertragungsrate wird aber ganz sicher einbrechen. Je nach weiteren Störungsquellen in der Nähe (Handy/-masten, Richtfunk, Oberleitung...) werden deine Daten mehr und mehr "gekillt". Ich würde die Variante mit dem 6er Bohrer und der guten alten Silke (Silikon)bevorzugen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Sinac (22. August 2005)

Ich würde das nicht machen weil es totaler Blödsinn ist.Nicht nur das du keine Schirmung mehr hast, auch die Verdrehung des einzelnen Paare geht verloren denn die ist auch sehr wichtig.


----------



## dfd1 (22. August 2005)

Ich empfehle dir auch den Bohrer mit Silikon. Denn ohne die Drehung gibt es bei den Übertragungsraten schon nach ein paar Zentimeter genug magnetische Strahlungen um die Nachbardrähte so zu stören, dass vieleicht wenn überhaupt nur noch 1/8 der Übertragungsrate vorhanden ist.


----------



## Kommandertommie (23. August 2005)

Ich habe gestern ein kaputtes Netzwerkkabel aufgeschnitten und mir das Ganze angesehen.
Folgender Plan:
Ich entferne auf die benötigigte Distanz (10 cm) den Plastikschlauch und die Abschirmung (Alufolie) und lege die 4 verdrillten Adernpaare parallel nebeneinander.
Dann wird das Ganze wieder mit Alufolie und Isolierband umwickelt.

So hab ich die Verdrillung nicht verändert und die Abschirmung ist auch wieder hergestellt.
das müsste doch dann funktionieren?

übrigens: das Kabel hat eine Gesamtlänge von 15 Metern.

ciao
Kommandertommie


----------



## Sinac (23. August 2005)

Lieber den Bohrer und Silikon


----------



## Dr Dau (23. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde auch davon abraten, Stichwort Datenkollision (wegen der fehlenden Abschirmung).
Früher..... ja, früher war ein Netzwerk auch nicht so schnell wie heute. 

Ich würde kein Loch bohren..... weder durch den Fensterrahmen, noch durch die Wand.
Schliesslich ist das Kabel ja von aussen sichtbar..... wenn dass der Vermieter sieht, dann gute nacht. 

Was willst Du mit einem Kabel nach draussen?
Da hägt sich mir doch der Verdacht dass es bei einem Nachbarn wieder reingehen soll.  
Währe es nicht sinnvoller (und sauberer) dass mit W-LAN zu machen?!
Dann kann dich dein Vermiter mal dort wo es dunkel ist. 
So lange dein Provider dir das Routen erlaubt (oder nicht verbietet), kann auch der dich an selbiger Region. *g*

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. August 2005)

100 MBit Netzwerk braucht auf alle Fälle Schirmung und Verdrillung (und das auf voller Länge ohne Unterbrechung) - 10 MBit (das von früher) braucht es nicht unbedingt.

Allerdings brauchst Du für diesen Fall Endgeräte (Netzwerkkarte, Switch, Router o.ä.) die neben den 100 MBit auch noch 10 MBit können    Können diese ausschliesslich 100 MBit, wirst Du überhaupt keine Verbindung hinbekommen!   

Die Frage, ob ein 10 MBit Netzwerk ausreicht ist schnell zu klären: willst Du "nur" Internet darüber betreiben reicht es locker (DSL hat bekanntlich in der Regel 1 - 2 MBit)
Willst Du allerdings Daten zwischen zwei Rechnern austauschen, könnte es etwas lahm werden.   


Gruß Dunsti


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. August 2005)

*Re: Twisted Pair Kabel zu Flachbandkabel machen?*



			
				Kommandertommie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es möglich die 8 Adern eines CAT 5 Kabels für eine Strecke von ca. 10 cm auf ein IDE Flachbandkabel (Festplattenanschluss) zu legen?



mir fällt da grad noch was ein: für 10 und 100 MBit brauchst Du nicht alle 8 Drähte .... die auf 1, 2, 3 und 6 reichen aus. 


Dunsti


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Andreas Dunstheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....DSL hat bekanntlich in der Regel 1 - 2 MBit.....


Die Regel ist vom letztem Jahr..... oder redest Du vom Upstream?!  
Mittlerweile wollen viele (aber auch nicht alle) min. 4-6Mbit haben..... wobei die Technik (und auch die Verfügbarkeit) ja schon um einiges weiter ist.


----------



## Sinac (24. August 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Regel ist vom letztem Jahr..... oder redest Du vom Upstream?!
> Mittlerweile wollen viele (aber auch nicht alle) min. 4-6Mbit haben..... wobei die Technik (und auch die Verfügbarkeit) ja schon um einiges weiter ist.



...oder 2,3 MBit SDSL, die Woche gehts los, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Kommandertommie (24. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
Die Idee mit dem IDE Flachbandkabel ist bereits gestorben.
Mein Bruder hat mir gestern auch den Tipp gegeben dass ich ja eigentlich 
nur 2 Adernpaare benötige.

Ein bisschen mehr als 10 MBit hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne ..   

Werde mir jetzt auf jeden Fall ein Kabel bei Ebay holen und das ganze einfach mal ausprobieren. --> Versuch macht kluch ;-)

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge erstmal


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. August 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Regel ist vom letztem Jahr..... oder redest Du vom Upstream?!
> Mittlerweile wollen viele (aber auch nicht alle) min. 4-6Mbit haben..... wobei die Technik (und auch die Verfügbarkeit) ja schon um einiges weiter ist.



haben wollen tu ich das auch, aber leisten kann ich es mir net   :-( 


aber, anyway, trotzdem reichen da die 10 MBit noch völlig aus 


Dunsti


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Andreas Dunstheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> haben wollen tu ich das auch, aber leisten kann ich es mir net  :-(
> 
> 
> aber, anyway, trotzdem reichen da die 10 MBit noch völlig aus
> ...


Ich kenne ja nicht die Preise bei dir, aber bei mir bekommt man 4Mbit für 16,40€, 6Mbit für 25,40€, 8Mbit für 33,40€..... zum Vergleich, letzten Monat habe ich für 1Mbit noch 35,00€ bezahlt..... jeweils Anschluss inkl. Flat.  

Für 24Mbit langen die 10Mbit aber nicht mehr wirklich  ..... das ist das zur Zeit schnellste was bei mir verfügbar ist. 

Vielleicht sollte er langsam mal damit rausrücken wie schnell sein Anschluss überhaupt ist. 
Kann ja auch sein dass er nur mit einem 56k Modem unterwegs ist.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. August 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne ja nicht die Preise bei dir, aber bei mir bekommt man 4Mbit für 16,40€, 6Mbit für 25,40€, 8Mbit für 33,40€..... zum Vergleich, letzten Monat habe ich für 1Mbit noch 35,00€ bezahlt..... jeweils Anschluss inkl. Flat.



bei welchem Anbieter?


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Andreas Dunstheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei welchem Anbieter?


TNG, die Preise sind ein wenig versteckt (hier - fun! direct Earlybird-Aktion).
Dann gibt es noch KielNET mit ähnlichen Preisen, allerdings ist dort bei 6Mbit schluss.
Beide sind allerdings regional begrenzt, aber ich weiss ja auch nicht wo Du herkommst.
In anderen Städten gibt es aber sicherlich auch kleine eher unbekannte Anbieter mit niedrigen Preisen.
Wobei, so unbekannt sind die beiden nicht, KielNET hatte eine zeitlang auf jedem Bus Werbung und TNG ist sogar überregional bekannt (siehe Referenzen).


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. August 2005)

ich hab da mal angerufen .... die von Dir genannten Tarife gelten nur für den Raum Kiel. Für mich also leider nicht (wohne in Bayern) 


Dunsti


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Ich sage ja, die sind regional begrenzt.
Hast Du denn mal auf www.onlinekosten.de nachgeguckt?
1&1 bietet z.b. auch DSL 6000 an, 9,99€ für die Flat und 24,99€ für den Anschluss.
DSL 2000 ist grad mal 5€ billiger..... dafür kostet es aber Einrichtungsgebühr.
Welchen Anbieter Du auch nimmst, die sind fast alle günstiger als die T-elebim.
I.d.R. musst Du aber auch mit dem Telefon wechseln, Du solltest also auch diese Kosten mit in die Berechnug einbeziehen.
Wenn Du also z.b. so wie ich nur wenig bis garnicht telefonierst (ich habe im Schnitt 1-2€/Monat), spielt der Minutenpreis praktisch keine Rolle.

[edit]
Einen schnellen Überblick für die "grossen" findest Du auch hier.
Ich habe mir zwar nicht alle Angebote angesehen, aber alles in allem kann man sagen dass DSL 6000 i.d.R für 30-35€ (inkl. Flat) zu bekommen ist..... die T-elebim steht da mit rund 55€ natürlich völlig aussen vor.
[/edit]


----------



## Kommandertommie (24. August 2005)

Es ist ein LAN an das ich mich anschließe, 
wobei auch ein Internetanschluss dabei ist.
Also je schneler, desto besser ;-)

mfg
Kommandertommie


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Wusste ich es doch dass das Kabel wieder irgendwo rein soll. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich würde es mit W-LAN machen, so kann dir dein Vermieter kein Ärger machen.
Ausserdem denke ich auch dass dein Nachbar nicht sehr erfreud sein wird, falls es zu Datenkollisionen kommen sollte.

Dann kommt ja auch noch hinzu dass das Kabel nicht sehr lange halten wird.
Zum einem hat ein so langes Kabel ein gewisses Gewicht aber keine Zugentlastung und Verstärkung, zum anderm ist es nicht für den Aussenbereich gemacht (aushärtung durch Sonneneinwirkung).
Evtl. wird es auch noch durch z.b. Eiszapfen zusätzlich belastet.
Früher oder später wirst Du irgenwo ein Bruch drin haben..... wenn es nicht sogar reisst.

Vielleicht hängt ja auch die Frau von "Hausmeister Krause" ihre Wäsche dran auf?!


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. August 2005)

mit WLAN ist aber in der Praxis auch nicht wirklich die beste Übertragungsrate zu erzielen ... und LAN-Kabel is ja net mehr so teuer heutzutage 


Dunsti


----------



## Dr Dau (24. August 2005)

Beim Kabel bleibt aber noch immer das Problem dass der Vermieter es sehen könnte..... und dass könnte Ärger geben.
Selbst wenn er das Kabel zwischen Fenster und Rahmen einquetscht..... Du kennst doch Vermieter, die Dichtung könnte ja kaputt gehen.


----------



## Kommandertommie (25. August 2005)

Also als Wäscheleine wird das Kabel mit Sicherheit nicht verwendet werden, weil es nur ca. auf 50 cm sichtbar an der Wand entlang läuft, danach wird es unter Kies gelegt und geht hinter der Dachrinne hoch...
Mein "Partner" bei dem ich mich anschließe hat sein Fenster bereits angebohrt und auch bereits 50 Meter Netzwerkkabel quer durch den Garten gelegt.
Er is da ein bisschen rigoroser. ;-)

Aber das mit der Zugentlastung und dem Bruch von Dr Dau hört sich nicht gut an...

mfg
Kommandertommie


----------



## Dr Dau (25. August 2005)

Ihr macht ja Sachen.  
Naja, bei 50cm dürfte die Last ja nun doch nicht soooo gross sein. 
An der Dachrinne (Du meinst das Fallrohr?) würde ich es in nicht zu grossen Abständen mit Kabelbindern befestigen.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass es irgendwo von Fenster zu Fenster frei in der Luft hängt.
Wie weit ist es denn vom Fallrohr bis zu seinem Fenster?
Durch dass einbudeln ist es ja weitestgehend vor der Sonneneinwirkung geschütz.
Dafür könnte aber mal ein Marder zuschnappen.   
Das einzige Probelm was ich sehe, wenn Du das Kabel zwischen Fenster und Rahmen klemmst, könnte es mit der Zeit durchgescheuert werden..... denn Du wirst ja sicherlich das Fenster des öffteren auf und zu machen.


----------



## Kommandertommie (25. August 2005)

Also wenn der Marder zuschnappen sollte, dann ist das höhere Gewalt, dann gebe ich auf ;-)
Der Kabelverlauf wäre folgender:
2 Meter in meinem Zimmer, durchs Fenster (ich würde es schon gerne täglich öffnen)
einen halben Meter sichtbar an der Mauer entlang, 2 Meter unter Kies, 2 Meter an der Dachrinne (Fallrohr), 
2 Meter auf seinem Balkon, wo dann auch sein Switch in einer Plastiktüte steht ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (25. August 2005)

Dann solltest Du doch lieber durch den Fensterrahmen gehen.
Mit dem Swich auf dem Balkon würde ich mir auch lieber nochmal überlegen (Wärme + Kälte = Feuchtigkeit..... Feuchtigkeit + Elektrik = nicht gut  .... Autoscheiben beschlagen auch, obwohl das Auto geschlossen ist  ).
Ansonsten denke ich dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Kommandertommie (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Es hat geklappt!

Habe mir bei Ebay ein günstiges 15 Meter Kat 5e Kabel besorgt und die Stelle am Kabel ausgemessen, an der das Kabel durchs Fenster gehen soll.
Dann wurde die Plasikhülle entfernt,
darunter befindet sich eine Art Alufolie die wohl zur Isolierung dient ==> wird auch entfernt.
Dann habe ich die 4 Adernpaare (,die vorher ja zu einer großen Leitung zusammengehalten wurden) parallel nebeneinander gelegt, 
so dass das Kabelstück nur noch die Dicke eines Adernpaares (statt wie vorher von 4 Adernpaaren) hat.
Dann das ganze mit AluFolie ein paarmal umwickelt und anschließend noch isolierband rumgewickelt.
Das ganze ist robust, schmal (passt auch wirklich am Fensterrahmen vorbei) und das allerbeste:
die Übertragungsrate hat sich NICHT verringert.
(vorher wie nachher 75 % Netzwerkauslastung beim Kopieren einer großen Datei).

Wie ihr also seht: es klappt (zumindest vorerst mal ;-)).
Wenn jemand das selber auch machen will, kann er mich gerne fragen bzw. tipps einholen.

mfg
Kommandertommie


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Oktober 2005)

Dafür hast Du 1,5 Monate gebraucht?! 

Die Alufolie dient nicht der Isolierung, sondern der Abschirmung..... aber egal, nun ist ja eh zu spät. 

Die Übertragungsrate hat sich nicht verringert?
Hattest Du also schon vorher keine volle Auslastung?!
75% sind soweit ich weiss jedenfalls ungefähr, ziemlich genau, wenn nicht sogar fast, 3/4 vom ganzen. 

Ich greife da dann doch lieber zur Hilti als mir irgend welche Kabel zu zerschippeln.


----------



## BSA (5. Oktober 2005)

Willst du mich Rollen?
Du hast bei nem TP Kabel die Isolierung, die Schirmung entfernt und dann noch die Adernverdrillung aufgelöst? Wie blöde muss man sein. 75 % Netzwerkauslastung hat ja nunmal gar nichts zu sagen, wenn du mit 0,05 MBit überträgst, kannst du auch eine Netzwerkauslastung von 75 % haben *rofl*


----------

